# Clasificación de potenciometros



## baok (Ago 4, 2007)

Quiero saber como diferenciar un potenciometro lineal de uno logaritmico que denominacion tiene.
Que significa la B o la A como prefijo en los potenciometros


----------



## jona (Ago 5, 2007)

hola.
los potenciometros lineales son aquellos que entregan de 1 en 1 su valor ohmico,osea son siempre lineales en cuanto a entregar valores a la hora de modificar el cursor.
si tomas un tester y mides un potenciometro lineal de 50k(por ejemplo)mientras mides en la 1 terminal y 2 terminal,y giras su cursor el mismo ira entregando 1ohm 2 ohm,3 ohm........10k 11k asi hasta llegar a 50k,de 1 en 1.
mientras que el logaritmico, es lo contrario, si giras su cursor al mismo potenciometro de 50k y mides con el tester entre 1 terminal y 2 terminal,veras que entregara 1 ohm, 2 ohm 3ohm, 10k,20k,hasta llegar a 50k,osea que tiene un salto mayor en el valor ohmico.
saludos y espero me hayas entendido


----------



## 207324 (Ago 5, 2007)

Hola:

No estoy totlmente seguro pero me parece que A significa que el pote es logaritmico y B que es lineal , el problema es que hace muchos años que no tomo en cuent la nomeclatura, Solo los pido y ya, jeje

Saludos y si me equivoco por favor que alguien me lo haga saber!!!


----------



## Elvic (Ago 6, 2007)

Mira éste enlace

http://www.pisotones.com/Potes/Potes.htm

Muy bueno y entretenido sobre los potenciómetros, a ver si puedes despejar tu duda 


Saludos


----------

